# I went from 4.91 to 4.82 in a week...with 700+ rides under my belt



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Can someone do the math for me, i only gave about 20 rides this week, and NONE of those passengers would give me 1 star, none...

what the **** is going on


----------



## Kim (Nov 1, 2014)

Is the 4.82 what you see on the dashboard, or on your app?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You can speculate but you'll probably never get any details. If you get a weekly summary, that might shed some light on things but it won't be anything specific.


----------



## SD_Uber (Sep 28, 2014)

I just dropped from 4.90 to 4.82. I've given 500+ rides. I had a 5 rating last week on 20 rated trips. This week I've given 5 rides that all went well IMO.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

They use to display the average of the last 300 or 500 trips.
After their system got mad with displaying 8 symbols after a decimal point, they just display the average of all trips on the driver app.
They may be experimenting now with different number of trips average


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine went up from 4.77 to 4.82. But it still has me at 4.77 on the App, but 4.82 on dashboard online. I'm confused.


----------



## Kim (Nov 1, 2014)

I just emailed Uber, because everyone I have talked to is currently showing 4.82 on the dashboard online. The correct rating is what your driver app shows, not the dashboard. They obviously have something messed up in the system right now.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

Kim said:


> I just emailed Uber, because everyone I have talked to is currently showing 4.82 on the dashboard online. The correct rating is what your driver app shows, not the dashboard. They obviously have something messed up in the system right now.


Well, balls to hell.

Guess I'm back to that 4.65.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

_I think Uber intentionally post a higher rating on the app,just incase your riders can see your phone. _


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Raider said:


> Can someone do the math for me, i only gave about 20 rides this week, and NONE of those passengers would give me 1 star, none...
> 
> what the **** is going on


Okay well all and I mean all of my trips with PAX for me are ratings of 5* 
But I'm still
At 4.8 so you do the math


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

SD_Uber said:


> I just dropped from 4.90 to 4.82. I've given 500+ rides. I had a 5 rating last week on 20 rated trips. This week I've given 5 rides that all went well IMO.


My experience exactly. I started the day 4.9, ended the day at 4.82. I've done hundreds of rides and without a doubt, the last week or so they've all gone really well. Something doesn't add up.

My app still says 4.9


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

my dashboard is showing 4.82 as well and my app 4.79, I've been stuck on the latter for a couple of weeks already.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

So, it looks like everyone's dashboard is showing 4.82.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

maybe they accidentally took the average of all uber driver ratings.. now no one is below average


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah, my phone shows 4.94 but my dashboard changed to 4.82 tonight and I have hundreds of rides behind me too. Thanks Kim for clearing that up.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Now the question is, what is Uber going to do about it? And when?


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I couldn't understand why I had a 4.82 on my dashboard either.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Kim said:


> I just emailed Uber, because everyone I have talked to is currently showing 4.82 on the dashboard online. The correct rating is what your driver app shows, not the dashboard. They obviously have something messed up in the system right now.


Kim, thanks for checking on that. I had a 5.0 after 32 rides, and last night, after 4 rides, my dashboard showed a 4.82. I've racked my brain trying to think of what I did to one of those passengers to deserve such a knock. Guess it wasn't me after all.


----------



## iumichael (Sep 3, 2014)

SD_Uber said:


> I just dropped from 4.90 to 4.82. I've given 500+ rides. I had a 5 rating last week on 20 rated trips. This week I've given 5 rides that all went well IMO.


The exact same thing happened to me. I had just recovered from a 4.88 to a 4.90 last weekend. I did 4 rides this Tuesday, and I ****ing dropped to a 4.82 yesterday. Nothing done differently, nothing bad happened. Just slapped with my biggest decrease ever with close to 320+ trips under my belt.


----------



## iumichael (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh everyone is showing a 4.82 on the dashboard. Ok, that makes me feel better. I should have read the rest of the thread before chiming in. Thanks all for clearing that up!


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

4.82 too.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

Likewise - 4.82 here… thought I'd gone up .01 until I read this thread.

Oh well.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

Me too. My heart sank as my lifetime 4.92 just dropped to 4.82 after 4 rides today. WTF?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I haven't had that many rides and when I showed a 4.48, I questioned Uber and they said it was 4.5 with no concern and this morning, I was at 4.82 and I only had one paxs yesterday. Methinks something wrong. All my paxs from the last two week have been great with no indication that they would rate me low. The prior week, I was showing a 4.61.


----------



## UberGal (Sep 15, 2014)

4.82 also.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

heh, you expect Uber's rating policy to be consistent with mathematical principles like averages being hard to effect when there's lots of data points.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Kim said:


> I just emailed Uber, because everyone I have talked to is currently showing 4.82 on the dashboard online. The correct rating is what your driver app shows, not the dashboard. They obviously have something messed up in the system right now.


Dashboard still not matching what is showing up on my phone when online in driver mode. Out of curiosity, I had my wife log in, request a ride and I accepted. I showed up on her app as a 4.8*. My phone says 5* and dashboard, like everyone else's, displays 4.82*. Sure wish they'd get this fixed.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

Just vouching for what Kim said. My dashboard shows 4.82. My driver app shows 4.92.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

JMW said:


> Mine went up from 4.77 to 4.82. But it still has me at 4.77 on the App, but 4.82 on dashboard online. I'm confused.


I believe that the driver rating is either updated more for riders and or is rounded to the nearest 10th for riders. In other words it tends to be higher for riders and more current than the ratings we see. Bottom line, don't worry about it.


----------



## Betty Boop (Nov 13, 2014)

has anyone out there actually signed up a new driver that started driving? did you actually get paid a 'bonus' ? did the person you signed
up get a "bonus"?.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Shit happens !!


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You can speculate but you'll probably never get any details. If you get a weekly summary, that might shed some light on things but it won't be anything specific.


Yes, this is a problem with Uber. I'm a 4.85, but this week I averaged a 4.3. The only feedback I get is "nice guy" and "very cool". What did the people say that didn't like me?! Uber will change this sooner or later, I would hope.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

ok driver app is still 4.92, dashboard is 4.91....


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine's fixed! Anyone else's dashboard rating back to matching what is on the driver app?


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

4.91 on Dashboard, 4.92 on Driver App.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

This was mentioned by someone in another forum and he received an email from Uber that it was a technical issue and the rating he should use was the one he sees on his app, not the dashboard.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

The issue is fixed here as well... Back to 4.74


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

4.94 on dashboard, 5.0 on the app


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

The difference in rating from app to dashboard is fixed here in SD too. Now 4.75 on both. Last weeks drivers summary was a bummer thought....said I was 4.6 and the only comment given was "Car battery went dead"...this was not me, my 1 year old vehicle has never had a mechanical problem so I wrote support...they said the IT boys are working on a problem (did not say if it was a problem with my comment not being me or the dashboard/app diff) but never really answered me when I said this comment could not have been mine nor did they say they could fix it if it was not mine...


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

I have never seen comments before.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

John_in_kc said:


> I have never seen comments before.


See below:
*2 What your riders said *
4.6★
Driver rating Unfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
*Rider Feedback*
On the bright side, you received *23* five-star reviews out of 29 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"Car Battery Died"

I think I have always been provided at least one comment in each weekly summary...always been positive before this on. Uber on right????


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok thanks.

Tonight my driver app said 4.92 dash said 4.91 and pax saw a 4.8


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

Raider said:


> Can someone do the math for me, i only gave about 20 rides this week, and NONE of those passengers would give me 1 star, none...
> 
> what the **** is going on


Yep same thing happened to me..bam 8.2 outa nowhere..I was 4.92! So much for the suite and chilled water :/


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Yep same thing happened to me..bam 8.2 outa nowhere..I was 4.92! So much for the suite and chilled water :/


Maybe you shouldn't try to take customers to your hotel suite and serve them only cold water, cheap ass.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

I thought the major weight of the ratings was the last hundred rides. It also considers overall performance. At least that is what I was told in NYC


----------

